# freshwater cats/bass/crappie



## twgarrett (Nov 8, 2008)

I am new to the area still (moved here in october). I have been doing a lot of saltwater fishing and finally figuring it out and starting to catch fish. Anyway, I am really starting to miss good ole fresh water fishin. I have no idea where to fish at and any help with a place to fish from land would be appreciated. Cant wait to have a tastey blue cat and bass on the dinner table. Thanks to all.


----------

